# استفسار



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (26 أغسطس 2015)

اية الفرق بين الفاير هيدرانت والسياميز كونكشن؟؟


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 أغسطس 2015)

وصلة الدفاع المدني: تأتي سيارة الإطفاء وتشبك مع الوصلة وتغذيها بالماء لتصل إلى النظام.

الفاير هيدرانت: تأتي سيارة الإطفاء وتشبك خرطوم مع الهيدرانت, والذي يحتوي مسبقا على الماء, ويقوم بإخماد الحريق.


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (28 أغسطس 2015)

ممكن يا هندسة حضرتك ترفع تفصيلة اوتوكاد للربط مع السيستم


----------

